# Fender Lead I, and Lead III Inspired Stratocaster



## Tyle (May 26, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I'm new to the forums, and am glad I found it! As a quick intro, I've been playing for 13 years, in and out of bands. I also like modding gear. I figured I would start off with my most recent project.

I picked up an original Fender Lead I about a year ago and fell in love with the guitar from day one. So compact, but so versatile. Incase anyone doesn't know about the Lead Series guitars, they are worth a quick search. I wanted to achieve that punch and versatility with a Strat, but without losing the tone of my previously installed single coils. 

I had a spare set of Seymour Duncan humbuckers, JB-4 Bridge and the SH-2 Neck, zebra coloring. I drew up a wiring diagram and had at it until I had my new pickguard fully wired and responding correctly, with my mods. Basically, it's now coil-tapped... 1 switch for pickup selecting, 1 for coil-tap on/off

Pickup Options:
1: Bridge Humbucker
2: Bridge Black Single Coil
3: Bridge Black Single Coil + Neck Humbucker
4: Bridge Humbucker + Neck Black Single Coil
5: Neck Black Single Coil
6: Neck Humbucker

Here is the final product, and beside it the original Fender Lead I. Thanks for viewing and I look forward to spending some time on these forums!

Tyler


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Welcome. Nice job. I love hotrodding guitars and that one's hot.


----------



## Tyle (May 26, 2011)

Thanks! After playing it for a few weeks now I really enjoy it. The pickups are a nice combo. Anything from a 50's vibe, to southern twang, to heavy rock and blues, this has proven to be a solid guitar and setup for my preference. I may go back into the wiring and redo it with better quality wires. I had to make due, but this is definitely a setup worth keeping.


----------

